# Training montage from the Texas Wing Tsun Beach Retreat



## Bino TWT (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Tames D (Aug 15, 2017)

The hat looks good on you


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 15, 2017)

Tames D said:


> The hat looks good on you



I'm not the one in the hat lol


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2017)

Just so you know you don't need to post every thread twice


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 16, 2017)

I posted one here here where the videos go, and one in the Wing Chun specific forum. 

The other thread that was posted twice was because I wanted responses from WC people specifically, and also from other arts in general.

I'm fairly new here and not sure how it goes around here, but generally on the other forums I'm on, the WC guys usually stay in their own corner.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 16, 2017)

Bino TWT said:


> I posted one here here where the videos go, and one in the Wing Chun specific forum.
> 
> The other thread that was posted twice was because I wanted responses from WC people specifically, and also from other arts in general.
> 
> I'm fairly new here and not sure how it goes around here, but generally on the other forums I'm on, the WC guys usually stay in their own corner.


Yeah but it doesn't work like that here. All new discussions go in the new discussion thread so everyone sees it no matter what section so if you post it twice we see it 2 tImes in a row


----------

